# Aftermarket alarm system



## speedman (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi!
I have a pursuit after market alarm system and it doen't work from a long range, only from like 5 inches from the door. the antena cable is not connected to anything, does anybody knows to what the antena cable for the alarm system must be connected to? And there is a switch on the left panel by the driver, near the door. it says on/off and leads to the alarm. Anybody knows what it does, it doesn't turn off the alarm. Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would replace the battery in the remote and clean the battery contacts inside it as well. The antenna lead should not be connected to anything other than the alarm control unit. The switch is a Valet switch for use with a key or with the remote.
If you have the model no. then use this link to get the owner's manual.
http://www.audiovox.com/webapp/wcs/...&langId=-1&page=&urlString=&productId=&brand=

Troy


----------



## speedman (Feb 4, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> I would replace the battery in the remote and clean the battery contacts inside it as well. The antenna lead should not be connected to anything other than the alarm control unit. The switch is a Valet switch for use with a key or with the remote.
> If you have the model no. then use this link to get the owner's manual.
> http://www.audiovox.com/webapp/wcs/...&langId=-1&page=&urlString=&productId=&brand=
> 
> Troy



Hey! Thanks. I already changed the battery and cleaned the remote, I am trying to get a new remote right now. I don't know the model number. All numbers that i have found I posted here (http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97293). How does a Valet switch work? Thanks again.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You should look at the pictures of the alarm systems on the Audiovox web site because I can't decifer the FCC ID since the FCC's site says "no match" for the string.
Sorry, but I tried.

Troy


----------



## speedman (Feb 4, 2005)

*Thanks*



KA24Tech said:


> You should look at the pictures of the alarm systems on the Audiovox web site because I can't decifer the FCC ID since the FCC's site says "no match" for the string.
> Sorry, but I tried.
> 
> Troy


 I don't use the alarm, so I don't worry about it too much, but if I see a good price for another remote I will buy it. I already tried finding the manual with no luck, I will probably see their dealer if the new remote doesn't do the trick. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Taking it to a retailer that sells the Audiovox Pursuit alarms was my next idea because they would have more info and could identify it for you. 
Good Luck.

Troy


----------



## speedman (Feb 4, 2005)

*It Works!!!*

Hey! I got it FIXED!!! I bought a new remote and it works. Cost me $23 for a new remote, but it works!!! Something is wrong with the old one. I just got it an hour ago, I went down to my car reprogramed the alarm, woke up the entire neighborhood and it Works. Sweet! Thanks a lot for your help! :thumbup:


----------

